

The Room - adamzerner
http://www.collegeanswerz.com/the-room

======
hobs
And yet, we will say the same thing about those ten centuries ahead of us.

I try to think of complaining as a way of thinking "how can things be better?"

People are complainers and always will be looking ahead to something better,
our striving is what caused us to have all these advances in the first place.

